# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest pus an exclusive with Nic Brown of ScareFest



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 82

All the latest plus an exclusive with Nic Brown of The Scarefest (with special guest the Unknown Scare Actor). It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/ #bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------

